# Stoeger vs PX4 size comparison help



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Does anyone have some size comparison information between these two platforms you could share? I have been pondering the Stoeger Cougar lately but am trying to determine it's size in relation to my PX4. I like the PX4 but it is a big beast by my standards for ccw anyway. If close to or the same size then the Stoeger would be a rather redundant purchase for me. But if it smaller as I suspect it is then I just may have to track one down. Wish I had been interested in Beretta's back when they made the Cougar line themselves. The short butt version is also very intriguing but sadly not offered by Stoeger. Have to keep my eyes peeled for a mint original one of those I guess. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Tuefelhunden


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I do not have a comparison, but I do have the Stoeger Cougar. Although a great gun, and an excellent value, it is far from a CCW weapon in my opinion. I'm sure the difference in size is minimal and I'd guess the Stoeger weighs more. It's a great gun, but I wouldn't call it a carry weapon. Just my .02


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks BeefyBeefo. I suspected that might be the case. My PX4 is pretty large relative to a service sized Glock, Xd, etc equivalent. I had bought it with the intent to use it as a primary ccw piece since I actually like their DA/SA and safety set up for my purposes. But it may be just too big. I know the Stoegers are good but if there is no size advantage then it would be redundant. Thanks for your .02.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

When I was looking I was able to compare the two side by side. There isn't a lot of difference between the two as far as size. It would probably be a redundant purchase. I do think it is a great gun for the money. I picked mine up in November. No regrets.


----------

